# Remove horizontal blinds, how?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Grab a screwdriver. Then flip those covers open on the ends. Standard bracket for Levelor Blinds.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

greg is right... I've had those exact brackets in my house before I replaced all the blinds..

The hinge is on the top and the bracket will open from the bottom.. 

Stick a flat head screwdriver between the lip on the bottom front corner and pry it off... it's held in place by a little tab that fits in a notch on the bracket.. So you have to pry it a bit to get it off the tab then you just open it up..


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Referring to the picture below, the hinge pin (rivet actually) is at the top and there is a small clasp at the bottom, standard 2" blind with a box bracket.



A paint can open will be easier than a screwdriver. Lift up on the blind, hook the bottom edge of the cover (where it says small clasp) and pull towards you. Repeat on other side and then pull the blind towards you.


----------



## ACWindows (Oct 1, 2014)

Agreed with everyone else. Remove those covers on the ends and you should be good.


----------



## dgarstang (Aug 28, 2015)

I gave up.  After spending hours poking at it, it just become too much.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

dgarstang said:


> I gave up.  After spending hours poking at it, it just become too much.


Don't poke at it and don't give up. You can do it. Just put a flat head screw driver under the flange on the bottom side of the bracket. You can insert the flat head on side of the flange, or from the back, it doesn't really matter, and then turn the screw driver like you are tightening a screw. It will pop open.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

dgarstang said:


> I gave up.  After spending hours poking at it, it just become too much.


Poking at what? You stick the flathead screwdriver or a knife in at the bottom and pop those two ends up, then pull the blind out.

If you look at your picture, you can tell where it releases.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

These are very simple to open . There must be a problem . The only things I can see that could be wrong are either : 

1. The blind tube/body is cut too long & was somehow forced in , jambing things .
2. Something on top is preventing the door from folding up .......your painted molding _does_ look a little funky.......


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

dd57chevy said:


> These are very simple to open . There must be a problem . The only things I can see that could be wrong are either :
> 
> 1. The blind tube/body is cut too long & was somehow forced in , jambing things .
> 2. Something on top is preventing the door from folding up .......your painted molding _does_ look a little funky.......


Even if they were held from popping open. They will easily pop off. They should not be tight to the ends if they were cut properly. At the minimum, there can be at least 1/4" on each end. Max would be 1/2" of play.

If you place a screwdriver between the metal upper part and pry against that cover, it will actually come off of the body that is screwed at the top of that frame.

Now of course if you pop it off by force from the flat side. You will never get those doors back on as they were when manufactured.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

..........


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

For any blind wider than 36" (maybe 24" for faux wood) taking the weight off the bracket is a very important step.

SPS thanks for the extra arrows.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

The big one is supposed to be a screwdriver, not an arrow. Going to have to work on my art skills.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

What's the thingy in the slot near the corner of the clasp? Is that some sort of latch that needs pushed in to move the clasp?


----------



## dgarstang (Aug 28, 2015)

I finally managed to lift the bracket. However, when it lifted, it also scraped a piece of the trim off (near the word 'small clasp') since it was so close. Sigh. This is why I can't have nice things and DIY home projects stress me out.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> What's the thingy in the slot near the corner of the clasp? Is that some sort of latch that needs pushed in to move the clasp?



It is a small barb that settles into the slot with the weight of the blind. Designed that way so that when someone pulls horizontally on the cord the bracket won't pop open and drop the blind on their head.

In this case it was newbie frustration device.


----------



## justinm (Nov 28, 2020)

Thanks for this discussion. I had the same problem as the OP. The install was lousy, I assume it was the previous owners where there's all sorts of crappy DIY jobs.


----------

